# RIP Sugar XxX



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Sugar passed away some months back she was staying with my mum with spice.
i miss Sugar so much i had her since i was 2 years old and she passed away at 15.
i love her to bits and miss her so much.
she was everything to me growing up,there both my childhood best friends!
Spice is living with my mum, i just hope shes alright & not lonely.

Sugar(is white) and Spice(is tabby)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i am so sorry to hear about sugar, i understand how you are feeling, as we lost our cat yesterday,Sugar looks likes a beautiful cat, as does Spice, sending you a big hug,xxxxxxx
R I P Sugar xxxxxx_


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Sugar. It's hard when they leave us no matter what age they are.
You must have some lovely memories of her. Having had her when you were so young you really did grow up together.
She had a great happy life with you.

I am sure Spice will be fine with your mum. 

R.I.P Sugar and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## thomas1up (May 22, 2011)

R.I.P Sugar

But she lived a long happy life and loved you very much, that much I'm sure of.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

RIP sugar ,so sorry for your loss


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RIP Sugar xx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

RIP Sugar xxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

RIP sugar sorry for your loss((hugs))


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

thanks everyone for your kind words of surport!


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Only just read this-
am thinking of you as you must miss Sugar so much
Maureen


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Thankyou x


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

i know i posted this thread ages ago 
But as you may all know i have Spice, cause i wasnt sure wherever she was still alive or not, but looking on my old computer last night, i found some pictures of Sugar there years old when i was living at my mums  x


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss
RIP Sugar


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

thankyou x


----------

